# Hypotheticaly



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

If you were altering short regulated fin fish on a pier while still actively fishing and went over on your limit by *20* you would be slapped with a *$2000 fine*. $100 per violation for each illegal fish kept. That is if someone called and reported you and then followed through with the case.
You can make all the stories up in the world about why you are not guilty but dont go to court and say you use flounder bellies for bait while facing multiple flounder violations. That will make you look dumb as a rock in front of the judge.

Call me an ass now i dont care, 20 shorts is a lot and i feel i prevented so many more being added to that number that day. With a 2000 dollar fine maybe someone will think twice before doing something so stupid in public.opcorn:


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

That would be why I'm glad that I know the size regs. You did a good job.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

one of the reasons i don't fish piers anymore. too many eyes worring about what i'm doing.....not to say i regulary keep shortie anything but, like i said too many folks worring about what others do. come on folks none of us are without sin...........


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

AbuMike said:


> one of the reasons i don't fish piers anymore. too many eyes worring about what i'm doing.....not to say i regulary keep shortie anything but, like i said too many folks worring about what others do. come on folks none of us are without sin...........


and none of us are without stupidity, ignorance, or common sense...just some have plenty more or plenty less than others. 

well done Sarge


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

well i knew this is where it would go with my comment.......too bad the rest of your comment was edited out.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

Sure none of us are without sin BUT, 20 under sized fish is a little much . Don't you think ? $2000 fine is too much for me , $50 is too much . No fish is worth that price . I spend enough for tackle , parking / peir permits , entrance fees , Licence and misc. charges that I don't need any extra charges / fines . If you want to take that chance , go for it . Some people just don't pay attention to the rules . I spend enough money on the sport I should be allowed to keep more but the rules won't allow me . I keep what I am going to eat or give away (Within the limits of the laws ).


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

i agree mickey. my point is, if i see a guy keep 3-4 shorts or 3-4 over limits idon't know if this guy is trying to feed his family. i don't know if this guy is trying to help out a neighbor who has a family to feed. these days and times we don't know so i keep my mouth shut. all i'm saying is, we should not be so quick to judge.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

yea AbuMike what I editted out was a bit much after I read it. I meant it as a total joke but knew it would never come off that way so I just took it out. Didn't mean to hit hard like that.

But I agree with both of yall. But honestly, if someone was doing that and you told him about the limits and regs and he claimed that, i prolly wouldn't do a thing unless it got seriously outta hand (like 20). but yes, ya never know the details but like people have posted, they have informed the people they reported and never given any excuses like that.

I deal with idiots all the time with my farm so I *PERSONALLY* say burn em all lol. i.e. spear gunning a gray johnny crane...shooting a seagull drunk while driving your boat 40mph through a creek with kayakers...trespassing to fish and cutting farm fences so cows can get out...shooting a cow with a barbed hunting arrow for the hell of it...

there are PLENTY of stupid people out there that just have no good reason to do anything like that except they think they're above the law or whatever...I personally dont care but thats just me...keep one shortie flounder and throw back 5...i can understand every once in awhile...


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

AbuMike said:


> one of the reasons i don't fish piers anymore. too many eyes worring about what i'm doing.....not to say i regulary keep shortie anything but, like i said too many folks worring about what others do. come on folks none of us are without sin...........


I like to sin at least once day. It's good for the soul.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

I think the sarge should join the VMRC , for real, I think you missed your callin but then again your screen name says it all. Come on down to sandbridge and well show you how we regulate.........


----------



## JustFishIt (Jun 8, 2009)

sounds like a want to be or cant,o boy here we go again.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

JustFishIt said:


> o boy here we go again.


Oh No we ain't going there again and if ya think you are you will find your self on a wild ride


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

My brother and his son were fishing in Little Egg Harbor (NJ) a week or two ago and caught 50 or more fluke that were undersized. They kept 3 @ 17 to feed the family that evening. No they ain't starving but they still paid way more for those fish than they would have at the supermarket. 
Just wish there was some consistency in the regs from state to state. A legal fish in NC is a short the next state up and it gets worse from there. Just my .02


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good job Sarge.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

amazing................


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Unless it violates the terms of use on the forum i will post whatever i damn well please. You dont have to read anything i post, you did realize you had that option right? Anyway i figured i might as well post an end to the story and let those who give a rats ass, know what ended up happening.

P.s. he was only filleting the tops of the flounders. He wasnt taking any meat from the bottom side of the fish.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Don't worry Sarge, mind over matter, you don't mind and they don't matter, You did the right thing.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I am telln ya folks, if you start getting personal you might as well slap a pork chop out of a Pittbulls mouth,,, you will not like what happens next


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

gimme that porkchop....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Shooter said:


> I am telln ya folks, if you start getting personal you might as well slap a pork chop out of a Pittbulls mouth,,, you will not like what happens next


not getting personal at all.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Not sure why my last post got deleted or if i missed something. But sarge i do recommend you stop sending me obscene PMs as you do not know me. If you have something to say you can post it in this thread or in person. You only post this thread to start chit. What a joke dude! Go catch some spot and be pretend ur a jr. fish cop.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Reelax stop trolling and get over your self.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thats why I tag and release


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I tag um............right in the lip then eat um.....:beer:


----------

